# Got my wife an Orbea aqua t105



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Since last time I posted on here asking for advise on what road bike to buy for my wife as she is only now getting into cycling we decided to go for this cool Orbea aqua t105, great components and the price was only $1,400 with taxes included...


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

tottenham21 said:


> Since last time I posted on here asking for advise on what road bike to buy for my wife as she is only now getting into cycling we decided to go for this cool Orbea aqua t105, great components and the price was only $1,400 with taxes included...


sounds like a good deal for an Orbea.


----------



## maggie198 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was helping a friend shop for a road bike, and he tried the Orbea Aqua. He liked it a lot, and it's a really nice looking bike. Like you said, Shimano 105 components too. A nice bike for the money.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

I have an older version of the Aqua with carbon stays, full SRAM Rival group and ROLF wheels. The bike is light, comfortable and quick enough for me. I'm not sure if there is much similarity between the newer Aquas and mine but it sounds like you made a great choice. Hope your wife enjoys many miles on it!


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you all for the replies, she is enjoying the heck out that bike, so far this weekend she has done 50 miles and she is planning on commuting to work with it everyday for an additional total of 6 miles a day plus the 50+ we manage to do on the weekends, I'm thinking about upgrading myself to an Orbea as they are great bikes...


----------

